# Bayern: Onlineprüfung ist angelaufen!



## Zusser (4. Juni 2012)

Lange angekündigt, kann man in Bayern jetzt - mehr oder weniger flächendeckend - die Fischerprüfung im Onlineverfahren ablegen.

Der Hauptvorteil ist, dass die Prüfung jederzeit abgelegt werden kann. Ein absolvierter Vorbereitungskurs ist dafür natürlich weiterhin die Voraussetzung.
Interessant für manchen wird auch sein, dass die Prüfung beliebig oft wiederholt werden kann, wer also mehrere Anläufe braucht... 

Wenn man dieses Jahr noch seinen Schein machen will, hier sind alle aktuellen Kurse einsehbar:
https://www.fischerpruefung-online.bayern.de

Bitte beachtet, dass es sich nach wie vor um die Pilotphase handelt.
Insbesondere das Portal der Bayerischen Staatsregierung ist noch verbesserungsbedürftig. Immerhin, die arbeiten daran.
Auch für die Vereine ist das ganze noch Neuland, das sollte aber niemand abschrecken. Schließlich geht es bei den Neuerungen hauptsächlich um Organisation und Verwaltung.

Wer einen Kurs machen möchte, kontaktiert an besten den Kursleiter des Kurses, der zeitlich und örtlich für ihn passt und klärt mit dem das weitere Vorgehen. Kontaktinformationen sind bei den Kursen angegeben.

Leider werden bei den Kursen keine Webadressen der Ausrichter genannt, man hat Angst dass da dubiose Links reingeschrieben werden könnten. Der erste Schritt zur Onlineprüfung muss also offline per Telefon erfolgen. |kopfkrat
Mit Google findet man aber sicher trotzdem die Infoseiten der Kursanbieter.


----------

